# The Kennedy Roundhouse 25 Mech - basic review



## Waine (14/2/17)

Hi guys...

I said I will write a review on this Here goes:

Having resolved to own this smoothly finished, chunky hybrid Mech, my first dilemma was with choice of color: "Copper, Stainless or Bronze?"

*Choice*

Not having any bronze in my little collection, the choice was not that difficult. Because? which ever metal you choose, you can't go wrong. These are all built equally, all created solid, all turned out to near perfection — and extremely satisfying to hold, sheer satisfaction to vape on.

*Research *

Initially the price tag made me gasp, but a month of wait, of Google and of You tubing the Kennedy Roundhouse 25, hearing reviewers opinions, I was already sold on it way before pay day. No reviewer said anything negative at all!

*Build*

Let's start with the threads. So well turned, thick, deep and smooth as granny's icing. The thickness of the tube is generous. The firing button is made of a nice chunk of quality copper, beautifully machined, which is a dream to disassemble, clean and pop the battery in.

All you need is your fingers for a quick battery insert and some minor adjustment on this lovely copper button and you are set to go. No tools required, not even a coin. The spring is average, not as thick as I expected, but very effective. It's responds as fast as a light switch when the button is pressed and the coils light up. There is zero battery rattle. The whole package just screams quality and oozes class.

*How about the "How does it hit?"question.*

This I won't comment on, as it is a very subjective topic: "Does it hit like a steam train? "I Dont know how a steam train hits, save to say, it certainly delivers on the size, density and flavor of vape. Really impressive! Some Mech experts will claim the Cooper hits harder than the three, the brass in second place and the SS in third. I guess the voltage drop comparisons are marginal.

*Safety*

Safety, safety... all the way, I take full responsibility and advocate safety first for any Tube Mech.

That's one of the reasons I got it and why I pair it up with the Goon 24. The 510 pin sits out nice and far — nice and tight with the Goon. Plus the fact that the Goon is just as awesome as the Mech mod itself. The 6 large vent holes on the base of the tube add a further air of safety. The tube is so thick, so solid, I cannot see a 18650 blowing it open, heaven forbid.

Building between 0.16 and 0.20 with 22 Kanthal, with a trusty battery: a brand new Sony VTC6 is about as low as I will go on this unit. And that gives me more, way more, than enough satisfaction.

*Quality assurance *

If you are looking for a quality 25mm Mech you seriously cannot go wrong with this. It's a no brainer if you want a trusty, brilliantly made, heavy, reliable and easy to maintain Mech. Everything they say/said about it on You tube is 100% truth. Really exceptional in all aspects!

More I cannot say to be honest. I have no regrets and will take this to war with me if I had to choose one Mech mod only for the trip.

Only one thing may bug you. It does Patina! The surface browns over about 4 to 5 days. But that is something you will have to live with if you want to go copper or bronze. There is no getting away from cleaning the Roundhouse! That, and the strong bronze smell, but that's because there is just so much top quality polished "bronze" you are getting for your buck!

*Do I recommend?*

97% rating. Highly recommended for serious Drippers and Mech collectors alike. Worth every penny, this one is a keeper, "I want it to be sentimental in 10 yrs time", It want it to always work! There is no doubt in my mind that this will last me many years.

*Can hardly fault*

If I could afford it, I would get the copper and Stainless to finish off the collection —tomorrow! But that's the OCD side of me speaking. Don't fret if you are OCD, the Kennedy Roundhouse 25 won't stir it up in any way, except the patina part. There is simply so little, if anything to fault.

Has anyone else got one? If so, what is your take? I would love to know.























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## GerritVisagie (14/2/17)

Great write up @Waine. 
I really want one of these. Yet the price also makes me gasp. 
You are the causer of the FOMO!

I have one question if you don't mind...
How does she compare to the KO?


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Waine (14/2/17)

@GerritVisagie 

Hi there

The KO is a great South african made mech mod, and for the price it is worth it in my books. I say, if you are becoming a collector of Tube Mechs, or you just love them like I do, the KO is certainly worth having in your collection. I am more than happy with mine which I use daily. It hits nice and hard after a good clean and with the right coil build, again, between 0.16 and 0.20 Ohms is the lowest I will go with a Sony VTC6 battery and 22GA Kanthal. It is advertised as a 24 mm, but it is in fact a 25mm.

I also cannot fault it in many ways. However, you need a set of tweezers to disassemble it completely to clean and a bit of fiddling and tweaking to set the battery in snug. There is no battery rattle which is a massive plus for me. It feels nice and heavy in the hand and the threads are above average. It does patina very quickly, over 3 days, giving you that dark tarnished copper look, but, again, thats the nature of the beast. Some folk like the patina effect, some don't. I enjoy tinkering, so cleaning it with some Brasso is very rewarding, especially if you want to show it off to someone.

If I have to compare it with the Kennedy 25 Roundhouse, the Kennedy is by far superior in build quality, threading and ease of use. But hence the heavy price tag on the Kennedy Roundhouse.

Get the KO, you won't be sorry. If you can afford it, get the Kennedy Roundhouse, you will be over the moon, I promise.


----------



## GerritVisagie (14/2/17)

Thanx brother.
I actually got myself a KO for my bday. 
Paired with the copper Goon wifey got me, I'm in vape heaven!
I like the look of the Kennedy, but at that price, it's gonna take a lot of convincing to sway the minister of finance. 

Weird little tidbit, been using my KO daily since Feb 3rd. 
Haven't touched it with brasso, and absolutely zero patina.... Lucky me!
The goon on the other hand gets polished daily to be all matchy matchy with Mr KO.
AGAIN, thanx for the write up. I like it.
Keep it up man. 


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Huffapuff (14/2/17)

Nice pictures - you do a good job of showing off the mod.


----------



## Waine (15/2/17)

Thanks. Now I have my eye on the Kennedy Roundhouse 25 Stainless. I just cannot keep myself from owning another rock solid Mech Mod. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Waine (15/2/17)

Thanks. Now I have my eye on the Kennedy Roundhouse 25 Stainless. I just cannot keep myself from owning another rock solid Mech Mod. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Maxxis (15/2/17)

Great review Waine. 

I have the Roundhouse and RDA combo and it is my absolute favourite in the collection. 

I ended up with the white coated copper mech and the performance is simply stellar. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (15/2/17)

GerritVisagie said:


> Thanx brother.
> I actually got myself a KO for my bday.
> Paired with the copper Goon wifey got me, I'm in vape heaven!
> I like the look of the Kennedy, but at that price, it's gonna take a lot of convincing to sway the minister of finance.
> ...



I've also had my K.O since first week of Jan and there is no Patina at all. But like you @GerritVisagie the Goon does need constant polishing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (15/2/17)

Maxxis said:


> Great review Waine.
> 
> I have the Roundhouse and RDA combo and it is my absolute favourite in the collection.
> 
> ...



The Broadside is still on my need list @Maxxis . will you be getting any in again bud?
How would you rate the broadside against the roundhouse @Maxxis ?


----------



## Maxxis (16/2/17)

I can't comment here with regards to stock availability etc. will update the vendors listing. 

In terms of performance I find it difficult to really pick between various authentic mechs. I still own a few different ones including the CompLyfe in brass. 

Power deliver and overall performance on many of these mechs are stellar and the deciding factor to purchase really comes down to price these days. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Maxxis (16/2/17)

Waine said:


> Thanks. Now I have my eye on the Kennedy Roundhouse 25 Stainless. I just cannot keep myself from owning another rock solid Mech Mod.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



They really shine as a combo. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Waine (19/2/17)

I am getting the Kennedy 25 RDA at month end to accompany the Roundhouse. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Waine (20/3/17)

I got it. Loving it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GerritVisagie (20/3/17)

Lekker!
When wil the mini review be coming?
I'm interested to hear your thoughts on the bottom airflow


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Waine (21/3/17)

Oh! The review:

Ok, so it's a clone....

Here we go. Off the bat the Kennedy 25 is a fabulous RDA. The two round copper posts have big holes for my big builds. Normally I don't buy RDA's where the cotton goes over the air vents. This is because juice usually ends up dripping down the vents.

But the Kennedy 25 has a deep enough juice well to prevent and leaking. 

I despise grub screws, But I like the chunky bigger grub screws on this, as they are thicker, than say; the Serpent Mini for example. This is so easy to build on. It loves thick wire. I get no overheating.

I am a airy vaper. I always keep the air vents wide open on my most of my RTA and RDA's. So the restriction of not being able to block off air holes for single coils on the Kennedy does mot bother me. Besides, as much as I love single coils, this chunky RDA calls for duel, for me personally.

I used the following build

W: Kanth
ID: 3mm
G: 20
S: Duel
W 9 1/2
O: target, 0.19 Got 0.17
C: Organic cotton balls.
C: Excellent vape.

I am very happy to own this RDA. I like the Brass 24 Goon on the Roundhouse, but the Kennedy 25 fits like a hand in a glove, and it looks better. The vape is near perfect.

Highly recommend. The quality of the clone I got is really amazing.

Highly recommend 

View attachment 88907


View attachment 88908






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Waine (21/3/17)

The last two pics are locked...








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (21/3/17)

Nicely done sir. 
To the point. 
Could I ask vir more pics of the top cap etc. 
Is it split like the goon, or a single unit like the tsunami.
Looks like single cap like the tsunami.

Do you remove the cap to drip, or just pop it through the driptip


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Waine (22/3/17)

@GerritVisagie

Hello there

It is a single unit. No split pieces like the Goon. There are only 3 pieces, the base, the cap and the drip tip. This is another feature I like about it. Yes you can just drip through the drip tip. But if you want to remove the top cap it slides off and on effortlessly while maintaining a nice seal.

For R400 for the clone, no need for me to buy the original. it is extremely worth it. I am really happy with my first Kennedy RDA. If I did not have so many RDA's I wouldn't hesitate to get another.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------

